# Question Of The Week... ( 2019 week 29)



## ripjack13 (Jul 14, 2019)

*What is the largest & smallest thing you have made from wood?*










**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement, 
, woodticks, wood spinners, and leprechauns are welcome to post an answer.
And of course Doc, the  and the  guy too....


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 14, 2019)

a house and lots of itty bitty sawdust

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Funny 3


----------



## Nature Man (Jul 14, 2019)

Tool shed and a wine stopper. Chuck

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tom Smart (Jul 14, 2019)

12’ oak gate for black board fence, turned eggs from pen blank cutoffs.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## T. Ben (Jul 14, 2019)

A key chain and new doors for the garage.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 14, 2019)

A 12' x 24' 2 story shed would be the largest. I made a pen at a wood working show once, I guess that would be the smallest.
I've made a lot of sawdust, that's really small.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## David Hill (Jul 14, 2019)

Smallest— turned new handles for friends sausage stuffer and corn sheller
Largest—built the inside of my wife’s czfe., next will be a deck and enclosed patio ( in time—- still working full time + at Clinic)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TimR (Jul 14, 2019)

Well, I built my first shop 16x24 myself, but not counting as a woodworking project. I’ll narrow mine to woodturning and something that takes more time than a chain pull...
The biggest piece is a buckeye root burl that was full of so much rock and sand I filled a peanut butter jar with it. Triple dyed.
The small pieces are about as small as i’ve hollowed, down to about 1/8” wall thickness using Allen wrenches turned into hollowing tools. The vasticola a little thicker on bottom for ballast.
The smallest diameter on the finial is not much more than 1/32”. The one on left is vasticola burl and on right is mesquite burl.

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 14, 2019)

Beautiful work Tim.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Pharmacyguy-Jim (Jul 14, 2019)

TimR said:


> Well, I built my first shop 16x24 myself, but not counting as a woodworking project. I’ll narrow mine to woodturning and something that takes more time than a chain pull...
> The biggest piece is a buckeye root burl that was full of so much rock and sand I filled a peanut butter jar with it. Triple dyed.
> The small pieces are about as small as i’ve hollowed, down to about 1/8” wall thickness using Allen wrenches turned into hollowing tools. The vasticola a little thicker on bottom for ballast.
> The smallest diameter on the finial is not much more than 1/32”. The one on left is vasticola burl and on right is mesquite burl.
> ...


----------



## Pharmacyguy-Jim (Jul 14, 2019)

Geez. I’m afraid I’m gonna snap that spindle just looking at it. Nice work!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Herb G. (Jul 14, 2019)

That's a great question. Unfortunately, my memory isn't cooperating with me lately.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blueglass (Jul 14, 2019)

I have framed some rediculous high dollar houses for the big, I am still thinking about the smallest? The guitars are the funnest for me!

Edit: smallest were a few rings I've done.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Jul 14, 2019)

A cherry three-pedestal dining table that extends to 14.5 ft and the smallest was a set of earrings for my daughter.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CWS (Jul 14, 2019)

I built a small log home 5 years ago and I think a pen was the smallest

Reactions: Like 1


----------

